# Where will you like to visit?



## chongjasmine (Sep 8, 2014)

If you can travel to the past, and experience for yourself what happened then, which place in history will you like to visit?


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 8, 2014)

France in the 1720's, probably.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 8, 2014)

Victorian England


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Sep 8, 2014)

It would be brief but maybe a Suffragette Demonstration.  I've no real desire to go back to a life less comfortable.


----------

